# Nashbar 650b "Bees Knees" Single Speed Bike



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey kids, be the first on your block to sport the new Nashbar 650b Single Speed, priced now @$499:
Nashbar Bee's Knees Single Speed 650b Mountain Bike - Mountain Bikes

Link to a pic; didn't inline it because it's huge:
https://media.nashbar.com/images/nashbar/products/1500/NB-SS650-NCL-SIDE.jpg

CrMo fork AND frame... interesting rear brake cable routing... I initially thought it might be an OEM Jamis Dragon 650b frame, but afer looking closer I am not so sure. Overall looks like a pretty solid spec for the price, esp if you can actually catch it on sale. Not crazy about the square taper crankset and BB, and 38x16 might be a little too mashy for a lot of folks.

*Nashbar Bee's Knees Single Speed 650b Mountain Bike Specs:*
FRAME: 650b Chromoly, standard 1 1/8" head tube, trail tuned chain and seat stays, replaceable rear derailleur hanger, disc tabs and water bottle mounts 
FORK: 650b Cromoly, disc tabs, standard 1 1/8" steerer 
REAR SHOCK: None 
HEADSET: FSA Hammer, 1 1/8" 
CRANKSET: Alloy square taper 104mm bcd with 38t ring 
BOTTOM BRACKET: Square Taper 
LEVERS: Avid BB5 
HANDLEBAR: 6061 Oversized Riser Bar, 620mm width, 25mm rise, 5 degree sweep 
STEM: Alloy, 7 degree rise, 90mm 
CASSETTE: 16T 
BRAKES: Avid BB5 mechanical 
WHEELSET: Alex 650b XD-Lite, 6-bolt IS disc 
TIRES: Kenda Nevegal, K-1010, 27.5x2.1 (650b) 
PEDALS: None 
SEATPOST: Alloy, 27.2x350mm 
SADDLE: Mountain 
CHAIN: KMC Z410 
GRIPS/TAPE: Kraton Black


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

That bike is suppose to retail at $1000. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

38x16 is beastly. Should've named it busted knees.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Already a thread on this bike

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/20%-off-nashbar-825379.html


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

This one is better. It has the name of the bike in the thread title. That one just says something about 20% off. 

And if you pull that netcopping BS again I'll start a third thread on it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmmm.....spam.....yummy


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah plugging this into Sheldon Brown's gear inch ratio calc (which takes wheel size and crank length into account) for comparison (assuming 175mm crank arms for both):

29er with 32x18 is 3.7
650b with 38x16 is 4.5

Higher top end, but it's 22% harder to pedal. Might want to plan for an extra $100 for a new chainring and cog if you have any hills at all.

I'm not crazy about the square taper BB either.

Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator


----------



## SCkikapuD (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys. I have one...I got it for $518 shipped on black friday. I immediately picked up a 32T raceface chainring. 

I did ride it a couple times with the 38x16 to test my manliness...it ate my lunch for most of the trail that I frequent. Switched to the 32T and I really enjoy it.


----------



## SCkikapuD (Mar 8, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/20%-off-nashbar-825379.html

I failed to mention that this is my first SS bike other than the old DB Viper "black chrome" I have hanging in my garage.

My main complaint: BB5's are kinda tough for me. I think I need an upgrade.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Deleted, though I was in a diff forum


----------



## sh00tz (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,

Its been a little while since you have posted. Are you still enjoying your bees knees 650b? Have you modified the gearing at all? some people appear to have went to 32/20 for this bike. I'm really close to buying this but still wondering if you are happy with your purchase?. To bad there is not a youtube video or two for this bike already out there.

-Stebe


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm looking at the BD Gravity 27five as an option for a 650b ss. Seen no reviews, nearly as quiet as the Bees knees. Wonder if its lighter than the Bee due to alloy frame and the steel one having such thick diameter tubing.

Hmm, still a cheap way to get some 650 components as a kickaround bike.


----------



## sh00tz (Jun 20, 2013)

theNomad said:


> I'm looking at the BD Gravity 27five as an option for a 650b ss. Seen no reviews, nearly as quiet as the Bees knees. Wonder if its lighter than the Bee due to alloy frame and the steel one having such thick diameter tubing.
> 
> Hmm, still a cheap way to get some 650 components as a kickaround bike.


I was attracted to the bees knees because of the steel frame. This would be a good winter bike. Also allows me to see if I enjoy singling a mtb enough to spend more money on a higher end steel frame from S**ly.

Planning on dropping down the chain ring to a 32 then swapping out rear cogs for different situations.


----------



## sh00tz (Jun 20, 2013)

*Gearing*



SCkikapuD said:


> Hey guys. I have one...I got it for $518 shipped on black friday. I immediately picked up a 32T raceface chainring.
> 
> I did ride it a couple times with the 38x16 to test my manliness...it ate my lunch for most of the trail that I frequent. Switched to the 32T and I really enjoy it.


Did you swap out the back or are you riding 32/16 ? I purchased one last night. a little buyers remorse but I think for the price its a decent bike. I paid 438 shipped to MN.


----------



## SCkikapuD (Mar 8, 2010)

I replied in the email to you. 

I forgot to mention that I bought a 20T cog, but I haven't put it on. I run 32/16 still. and I put on BB7s because sometimes I think BB5's were designed to kill people.


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

More reviews from those that are riding them plz. Glad to see they are gaining in popularity which helps open up the market.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

sh00tz said:


> Did you swap out the back or are you riding 32/16 ? I purchased one last night. a little buyers remorse but I think for the price its a decent bike. I paid 438 shipped to MN.


Don't regret that's a great deal, put BB7s and 32/18 to 32/20 range gearing depending on your terrain, and ride it!  As per OP, the square taper BB is a bummer, but it can be replaced after the bearings go or swap while it's new and sell crankset with BB. Still loving my Nashbar 29er SS.



SCkikapuD said:


> I replied in the email to you.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I bought a 20T cog, but I haven't put it on. I run 32/16 still. and I put on BB7s because sometimes I think BB5's were designed to kill people.


Agree on the BB5s, lol.



theNomad said:


> More reviews from those that are riding them plz. Glad to see they are gaining in popularity which helps open up the market.


Yes, more reviews from owners please.


----------



## sh00tz (Jun 20, 2013)

I purchased this bike late Wednesday night and received it today (saturday) that's pretty quick shipping from Ohio to Minnesota. The bike box did not feel as heavy as I would have thought. It was packaged nice put still need to take it out of the box. I just peeked inside. First upgrade is replacing the chainring to a 32 and seeing if I want to alter the rear 16 tooth cog. I plan on riding it both on and off trails. If I get ambitious I will shoot a unboxing video tomorrow. 

Still trying to decide if I should use frame saver on the frame. 

-Steve


----------



## sh00tz (Jun 20, 2013)

*Video Walk Around*



sh00tz said:


> I purchased this bike late Wednesday night and received it today (saturday) that's pretty quick shipping from Ohio to Minnesota. The bike box did not feel as heavy as I would have thought. It was packaged nice put still need to take it out of the box. I just peeked inside. First upgrade is replacing the chainring to a 32 and seeing if I want to alter the rear 16 tooth cog. I plan on riding it both on and off trails. If I get ambitious I will shoot a unboxing video tomorrow.
> 
> Still trying to decide if I should use frame saver on the frame.
> 
> -Steve


Nashbar Bees knees 650B Mountain bike walk around. - YouTube


----------



## sh00tz (Jun 20, 2013)

*after a few rides*



sh00tz said:


> Nashbar Bees knees 650B Mountain bike walk around. - YouTube


After a good test ride I have decided to keep the gearing where it's currently at. I feel its a little low for all out street but should be perfect for combination street and trail riding.

The BB5 disc brakes appear to be fine for what I need. If you are doing mountain decents you might want somethng different.

I'm still up on in the error about replacing the saddle. I will know more in my 15+ mile ride tomorrow.

The frame does appear to be tall and stout. It might just be me or my footing but my feet did hit the front wheel on the first turn I made on the bike.

Decided to get more half way decent pedals for it. Currently running some leftover SPD's pedals on it. But I opted for the NB Verge Platform Pedals.

-Steve


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*How it should be built up!*


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

fewg8 said:


> View attachment 841832


Does anyone know what the largest tire is that will fit on the Bee's Knees? I would like to keep both tires the same size and was wondering if anyone has fit a 2.3 or 2.4 in the rear?

Thanks!


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these. They just look like too much fun, and a nice entry into the single-speed scene. I've got a question on the sizing. I'm 6'1 with a 32" inseam. Do you think a 19" frame fit me?


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Do it. I got mine for $400 plus longer bars. I've beat the piss out of it and it's just a rock. That one above with the 29" front wheel is a cool idea. I'll probably go with just some fatter tires when it's time to change them. Not sure how wide I can get away with yet in the back.

I'm 5'7" on a 17" and it fits really well. The geo chart should be accurate enough to compare your current ride.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

the only problem is the 21" is sold out, and according to the folks at nashbar, they won't be building them anytime soon. so it's a 19" for me or it's a 21" bikesdirect gravity.


----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

V8Interceptor said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these. They just look like too much fun, and a nice entry into the single-speed scene. I've got a question on the sizing. I'm 6'1 with a 32" inseam. Do you think a 19" frame fit me?


I'm 6'4" with a 35" inseam and I ride a 21". I don't think you would have any issue with the 19". I wish I got that size sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know if a 29er rear wheel will fit in this frame?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Built one Was Not Impressed 
650B 01 by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

Finally found a setup I really like. I'm ready for this weather to break!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

